# Best hand-held tire pressure guage?



## imba_pete

I've tried a few, and they usually suck for cross. Some guages don't display increments in the 20-40 psi range, some don't come in presta, some don't allow you to bleed off air, some are too big to carry in a pocket comfortably, etc. What is your fave?


----------



## kc929

I have been using a Topeak SmartGauge D2 since last season. The right pressure for a given course is one of the biggest advantages, and this thing does a great job.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## pretender

Dunno if it's the best, but works for me:








Just be careful not to get it gummed up with sealant if you use it on your mountain bike.


----------



## skepticman

I have an SKS Airchecker. It gives readings down to at least the low 20 psi range on my tubeless mtb tires.

AIRCHECKER - tools - SKS Germany


----------



## cxwrench

the one that's on the back of my Craftsman 19.2v cordless inflator...
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## cx_fan

Got this one at the bike show from the Michelin guys last year. Measures to the tenth of a pound. Seems accurate enough.

Amazon.com: Michelin MN-4606B Dual Head Digital Tire Gauge: Automotive

But I will second cxwrench, my craftsman inflator with a park hose/head setup in the bomb!


----------



## Andy STi

kc929 said:


> I have been using a Topeak SmartGauge D2 since last season. The right pressure for a given course is one of the biggest advantages, and this thing does a great job.
> 
> Topeak® Cycling Accessories


Same here. Works very well and seems to be consistent in it's readings.


----------



## Creakyknees




----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

The one on my pump seems to work fine.


----------



## pretender

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> The one on my pump seems to work fine.


I'll bet it's inaccurate at lower pressures.


----------



## cxwrench

just about any gauge that is on a pump will be pretty inaccurate at low pressure, and since this is the cx forum, we're talking pretty darn low pressure. the hand-held rechargeable i posted above is very cool, if you go to any elite cx race...usgp, nats, whatever...you'll see lots of them in the pits. it's nice to use the same gauge every time for consistency, and if it's hooked up to your pump, all the better.


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict

pretender said:


> I'll bet it's inaccurate at lower pressures.


And I bet whatever pressure my tires are at it I have not lost or gained one darn place in a race because of it...


----------



## ohiorick

cxwrench said:


> the one that's on the back of my Craftsman 19.2v cordless inflator...
> Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


great price, but man, they are killing on the battery and charger. I still want one. How did you convert it to presta? Just cut the end of the hose off and put a Silca head on it?


----------



## pretender

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> And I bet whatever pressure my tires are at it I have not lost or gained one darn place in a race because of it...


That I won't dispute. Especially since the REAL test is when you ride the bike around afterwards.


----------



## adam_mac84

I don't care about the validity of my pump, rather how reliable it is from week to week. All i care to find is a pressure that gives me results... and a starting place for the next course. My floor pump seems to do that. I don't care what # it reads


----------



## cxwrench

ohiorick said:


> great price, but man, they are killing on the battery and charger. I still want one. How did you convert it to presta? Just cut the end of the hose off and put a Silca head on it?


exactly...cut the hose and stick a Zipp crack pipe (disc chuck) in the hose, then zip tie it.


----------



## imba_pete

*pocket sized*

the craftsman is sweet, but you can't take it on a tire testing ride where you are dialing in pressure. a good hand-held is key for that.


----------



## Zen_Turtle

This:
Beto Digital Air Pressure Gauge at Price Point
Best $10 ever spent: accurate and battery still going after 2 years (got auto shut off, compatible with both shrader and presta, air bleeding button.


----------

